# Another study talking about gluten sensitivity and Hashimotos



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5897856/

This study talks to a significant amount of people they were studying (that had non-celiac gluten sensitivity) also had Hashimoto's.

This is significant because many folks claim if you don't have Celiac through testing don't worry about it.

Gluten certainly appears to be a thing with Hashimotos. I've talked to a ton of people that have seen improvement going gluten free who have Hashimotos. My sister recently did (long time Hashimotos patient) and she said it's made a huge impact for her.

It's not likely going to fix the damage that's done, but it helps in many other ways. Something to consider.


----------



## JoyceMartino (Jun 8, 2021)

I do a lot to keep gluten free, no breads at all in my house, over 10 yrs now, and other crackers are gluten free and foods as much gluten free as I can. A lot of foods are now gluten free.


----------

